# Complete Works of Theodore Beza



## Christusregnat (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello All,

I am looking for a complete list of Theodore Beza's works: tracts, letters and works (or, without letters if that's easier).

Anyone know of a complete bibliography? Maybe I should just email Andrew Meyers 

Cheers,


----------



## Wayne (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! You've elected to play _Compile Your Own!_--the hot new game where you search the listings of WorldCat and compile your own bibliography for fun and profit.

Results for 'au:"Beza, Theodore"' [WorldCat.org]

Just 52 entries to sort through, and many will be duplicate entries. What fun. Amaze your friends and influence strangers. To play now, click here.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 3, 2010)

Schaff writes the following:
Beza’s Correspondence, mostly unprinted, but many letters are given in the _Beilagen zu _Baum’s_ Theodor Beza _(see below), and in Herminjard’s _Correspondance des réformateurs dans les pays de langue française _(vols. VI. sqq.); and his published works (the list to the number of ninety is given in the article "Bèze, Théodore de," in Haag, _La France Protestante_, 2d ed. by Bordier, vol. II., cols. 620–540). By far the most important of them are, his _Vita J. Calvini_, best ed. in Calvin’s _Opera_, XXI., and his _Tractationes theologicae _(1582). He also had much to do with the _Histoire ecclesiastique des églises reformées au royaume de France_, best ed. by Baum, Cunitz, and Rodolphe Reuss (the son of Edward Reuss, the editor of Calvin), Paris, 1883–1889. 3 vols. small quarto.​HISTORY OF THE CHRISTIAN CHURCH*


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 3, 2010)

Very little of Beza has been translated into English. There is a partial list here:

Westminster Seminary California clark

There's a little bit here:

Westminster Seminary California clark

His Confession of Faith is in modern edition as is his Little Book of Questions and Answers.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is the list of 90 works from Haag (in French). Begins with "I. Poemata."
La France protestante 


NaphtaliPress said:


> Schaff writes the following:Beza’s Correspondence, mostly unprinted, but many letters are given in the _Beilagen zu _Baum’s_ Theodor Beza _(see below), and in Herminjard’s _Correspondance des réformateurs dans les pays de langue française _(vols. VI. sqq.); and his published works (the list to the number of ninety is given in the article \\"Bèze, Théodore de,\\" in Haag, _La France Protestante_, 2d ed. by Bordier, vol. II., cols. 620–540). By far the most important of them are, his _Vita J. Calvini_, best ed. in Calvin’s _Opera_, XXI., and his _Tractationes theologicae _(1582). He also had much to do with the _Histoire ecclesiastique des églises reformées au royaume de France_, best ed. by Baum, Cunitz, and Rodolphe Reuss (the son of Edward Reuss, the editor of Calvin), Paris, 1883–1889. 3 vols. small quarto.​HISTORY OF THE CHRISTIAN CHURCH*


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you all! I was directed to the resource cited by Chris (in Schaff), and have compiled a list. It's in French and Latin, but thought I'd post what I found here:



> NOTICE BIBLIOGRAPHIQUE.
> I. Pocmala, Paris, Conrad Budius, 1548, in-8°; réimp. in-16, sans nom
> II. Brevis et utilis Zoograpliia J. Coclilœi, s. 1. 1549, in-8°; réimp. à la gnite du 1" vol. de la Vie de Bèze par M. Baum (Leipz., 1843, in-8°). —
> III. Abraham sacrifiant, tragédie française [Gen., Conrad Badius], 1530, pet. in-8° ; nouv. édii. sous le titre : Le sacrifice d'Abraham, tragédie française séparée en trois pauses, à la façon des actes de comédies, avec des chœurs, un prologue et un épilogue, Paris, H. Estienne, 1552, in-8", et d'après M. Brunet [Paris], 1553; réimp. sous le premier titre [Gen.], J. Crespin, 1561, in-8°; Middelb., 1701, in-8» ; trad. en angl., Lond., 1577, in-88, et
> ...



Cheers,

Adam


----------

